# Successful intro to shotguns!!!



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey all,

I just wanted to share my excitement over the successful introduction of my 10-week old new hunting buddy "Myst". Took her out with my brother and a couple of nephews and had them off about 200 yards shooting three shotguns all the while I was moving myself and my little girl closer and closer to the big bangs while throwing a live pigeon for her to go fetch and play with. She only looked up a couple of times on the way as the guns went off but otherwise completely ignored them as she was just too intent on the pigeon.

Then I had them each take a pigeon and go plant them about 50 yards apart out in the field while I took her on a "hunt" As soon as she "made flush" (even though their wings had been clipped) I shot my shotgun twice per bird. Again, didn't even seem to notice the guns whatsoever and man...I gotta say she found those birds like a little trooper and went crazy after them when they were found. Too bad I didn't have any pics from today's activities but I do have some pics of her chashing down a pigeon a couple of weeks ago in my back yard. She's loved birds from the day I introduced her to them her first day home at 7 weeks.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Thought I had figured out how to post pics....*

but apparently I didn't do something right. Anyone have any tips on posting pics to messages?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats on getting the pup accustomed to shots! 8) 

Look at the pic below, this is where you need to click to add pics


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

That's exactly what I thought I was doing but I couldn't get it to work. Hmm, let me look at it again and see if I can get if figured out.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*I think I figured out why I can't post pics*

I get an error message saying that the file is too big. Any computer gurus out there who know how to make a pic smaller in size so that it can be posted here? If not, its all good.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That usually happens when it is a high res picture. When you click the "save as" option on your computer (when naming a file) you can generally say what size and quality you want the file to be saved as. Or, a lazy way would be to e-mail it to yourself and save the smaller version from your e-mail


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you using a PC? If so, open the picture from the windows file folder. Right click on it, and select edit. Now re-size the picture using the editor. I have a 10mp camera that I take most of my pics with, and i have found that if I shrink it to 21% of the original size, they fit just fine. After that, save the new, sized-down image under a different name, then come to the forum, browse for the file, and upload it.


----------



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Thanks for the tips on how to resize pics*

Now I need to get on my laptop and work on it since that is where all the pics are


----------

